# Why does my cat keep swallowing when she purrs?



## Brooke11

My cat, Heidi, has been doing this for years.  Whenever she is really happy and purring loudly, she starts swallowing every 30 seconds or so really loud.  I've never seen another cat do this.  Her sister, Abby, has asthma, so I was wondering if maybe it was something related.  I always forget to ask the vet when I'm there (mainly because it doesn't seem like a big deal and it isn't really a huge concern that she swallows when she purrs).  But it is sort of strange and I was wondering if anyone else has a cat that does this or if anyone knows why she might be doing this.

Thank you!


----------



## Cindi

Does she knead when she does this? Sometimes my cat will be purring with the paws going and swallows. I think it is from the time when they nurse on mom and that is how they got the milk going. My one cat will put his whiskers forward and drool. It is too cute.


----------



## Brooke11

Sometimes she does knead - I hadn't even considered that it may be a holdover from when she was a kitten (and sometimes she drools, which is hilarious because she is a very uppity, self-conscious cat).  I feel kind of silly for asking now!!  We rescued her and her siblings and her mother when Heidi was just a baby (they were homeless, living in a mobile home park), so she wasn't weaned too young or anything.  Maybe it's just her way of saying she's happy (and she considers me her mother? lol. I adore that cat - she's like a child to me!)   Thanks, Cindi!


----------



## mymeimei02

^My cat Stitch does the exact same thing. He is a rescued cat and so I have no idea what kind of life he had before I adopted him. I just know now he is a happy cat which is important to me. He purrs, kneads and swallows all at the same time. He does it even more when I come back after being gone for a few days. He'll do it so much sometimes I think he has the hiccups


----------



## Brooke11

^^ YES!!  Sometimes I worry she is having hiccups or having trouble breathing.  That's so funny Stitch does it too!  He sounds so cute   Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Necromancer

*Brooke*, speaking of drooling, one of my cats purrs like a chainsaw and drools like Cujo. I always have to have tissues handy if he decides to sit on my lap and I have to wipe his mouth or it gets messy.


----------



## bnjj

My cat purrs like a diesel engine and she swallows all the time, too.


----------



## madamefifi

Your kitty is probably just swallowing the excess saliva stimulated by the act of purring and kneading. Nothing to worry about!


----------



## Brooke11

Necromancer said:


> *Brooke*, speaking of drooling, one of my cats purrs like a chainsaw and drools like Cujo. I always have to have tissues handy if he decides to sit on my lap and I have to wipe his mouth or it gets messy.



awww!!  That's so cute - he must be a real drooler!  lol.  Heidi is a very minimal drooler - only when she is really happy (perhaps when she is dreaming that she doesn't live with any other cats or dogs? lol).  Good to hear from you, Necro!!  Hope all is well


----------



## Brooke11

bnjj said:


> My cat purrs like a diesel engine and she swallows all the time, too.



I had no idea so many other cats did this - I have always been a little concerned about it, but it sounds like it is totally normal!


----------



## Brooke11

madamefifi said:


> Your kitty is probably just swallowing the excess saliva stimulated by the act of purring and kneading. Nothing to worry about!



That does sound like a perfect explanation for it it - thank you!!


----------



## pjki

Brooke11 said:


> My cat, Heidi, has been doing this for years.  Whenever she is really happy and purring loudly, she starts swallowing every 30 seconds or so really loud.  I've never seen another cat do this.  Her sister, Abby, has asthma, so I was wondering if maybe it was something related.  I always forget to ask the vet when I'm there (mainly because it doesn't seem like a big deal and it isn't really a huge concern that she swallows when she purrs).  But it is sort of strange and I was wondering if anyone else has a cat that does this or if anyone knows why she might be doing this.
> 
> Thank you!


I have a feral cat I rescued (a mom and her baby) and she has asthma and does the same thing.  When she purrs, she swallows with a gulping sound.  I was really concerned, but then I found this forum.  Looks like a lot of cats do this!  I have her asthma under control without "drugs" -- because the ones the vets gives can also cause diabetes in cats.  So I searched for a "homeopathic" remedy to help her and it has been working great!  I won't post it here in case we can't "advertise" a product.  But if anyone wants to know and it's okay to post the name of it, I'd love to help others who have kitties with asthma.


----------



## lalabrah

Hi pjki, I would love to know the natural Asthma remedy, my cat as a kitten was diagnosed with a heart murmor and Asthma as a kitten and we took him off medication in the end as it seemed to be allergy to food, 3 years later no heart murmor but he does get bouts of swallowing and occasional laughing but subsides before taking to vet. He's due annual check so will mention to vet but I have a husband with Asthma and breathing techniques and diet changes helps. Thanks for your time


----------



## lalabrah

meant caughing not laughing! lol it really wasn't funny to watch as one time it was bad bless him


----------



## lalabrah

pjki said:


> I have a feral cat I rescued (a mom and her baby) and she has asthma and does the same thing.  When she purrs, she swallows with a gulping sound.  I was really concerned, but then I found this forum.  Looks like a lot of cats do this!  I have her asthma under control without "drugs" -- because the ones the vets gives can also cause diabetes in cats.  So I searched for a "homeopathic" remedy to help her and it has been working great!  I won't post it here in case we can't "advertise" a product.  But if anyone wants to know and it's okay to post the name of it, I'd love to help others who have kitties with asthma.


----------



## lalabrah

pjki said:


> I have a feral cat I rescued (a mom and her baby) and she has asthma and does the same thing.  When she purrs, she swallows with a gulping sound.  I was really concerned, but then I found this forum.  Looks like a lot of cats do this!  I have her asthma under control without "drugs" -- because the ones the vets gives can also cause diabetes in cats.  So I searched for a "homeopathic" remedy to help her and it has been working great!  I won't post it here in case we can't "advertise" a product.  But if anyone wants to know and it's okay to post the name of it, I'd love to help others who have kitties with asthma.


Hi pjki, I would really be interested in natural Asthma remedy for my cat, thanks for your time


----------

